# Entscheidungshilfe



## Nick24 (11. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade registrieren.

An meiner unten gelisteten Fotoausrüstung will ich etwas ändern. 

Neue Kamera?
Bessere Objektive?

Was würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? 


Kamera:
- Canon EOS D60 - nicht 60D!
Objektive:
- Canon EF 20-35mm
- Canon EF 28-105mm 
- Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
- Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM

Blitzlicht:
- Speedlite 430EX

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## chmee (12. März 2011)

Für die D60 bekommst Du ja schon Sammlerpreise  Aber abgesehen von Deinem Equipment gibst Du keine Infos. Wieviel Geld möchtest/kannst Du ausgeben? Hast Du einen Schwerpunkt?

Pauschal würd ich sagen, mit einer gebrauchten 40D bist Du gut bedient, sollte etwa 350Eur kosten. Wenn es etwas Neues sein soll, tja, nun weiß ich nicht, ob Dir ein Klappdisplay gefällt oder Dir eine Videofunktion oder oder oder...

mfg chmee


----------



## Nick24 (13. März 2011)

Vielen Dank Chmee

Die Kamera ist nun 10 Jahre alt aber noch wie neu.
Hat zwar nur 6,5MP, aber die sollten eigentlich reichen.
Dachte ehr an Objektive, aber ich lasse mich gern auch überzeugen.
Eine Videofunktion, sowie ein Klappdisplay brauche ich nicht.

Einen direkten Schwerpunkt habe ich nicht. Tierfotos, Portraits und Nachtaufnahmen.

Bis ca. 2000€ würde ich ausgeben.

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## chmee (13. März 2011)

Ich hab sie ja nicht besessen, deswegen gibts von mir keine praktischen Erfahrungswerte mit der D60. Überall kann ich aber lesen, dass sie sich recht gut schlägt, verglichen mit den ersten Dreistelligen, wie zB 300D oder 400D. Sie soll einen analogen Charme haben zB Bildanmutung..

Nun, Tierfotos und Nachtfotografie sind zwei anspruchsvolle Disziplinen. Bei der Tierfotografie muß der Autofokus sicher zubeissen, da ist eine Zweistellige (zB 40D) mit ihren 9 Kreuzsensoren sicherlich besser (3 AF-Punkte bei der D60 sind doch recht mau). Für die Nachtfotografie kann man Stunden suchen, denn wo kein Licht, da kein Licht  Heisst also, ISO aufreissen in Verbindung mit lichtstarken Objektiven. Und das ist zusammengenommen teuer.

Deine Objektivbestückung find ich so schlecht nicht, für die Tierfotografie würde sich sicherlich entweder eine höhere Brennweite und/oder höhere Lichtstärke lohnen.. Vielleicht wäre die Kombination 70-200 f/2.8 und Telekonverter x2 (Kenko?) eine Wahl. Es gibt noch das EF 100-400, das ich für eine sehr gescheite Linse halte. 

In Sachen Portrait- und Nachtfotografie (welcher Art, street?..) wird eine Festbrennweite Spaß machen, denk ich. zB 50 1.8 oder 85 1.8. Davon gibt es auch die Sahnestücke 50 1.2 oder 85 1.2, wobei mir 85mm zu nah an der 100mm-Linse wären..

Gibt es denn irgendwo im Netz Bilder von Dir zu sehen, wo man vielleicht erahnen kann, in welcher Richtung Du Dich bewegst?

mfg chmee


----------



## Nick24 (13. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine Aw

Was hältst Du davon:
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM + Canon Extender EF 2x III.?

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. März 2011)

Nick24 hat gesagt.:


> Was hältst Du davon:
> Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM + Canon Extender EF 2x III.?


 
Diese Kombination entspricht dann einem Objektiv mit Anfangsblende 9 - 11,
da wirds auch an strahlend hellen Tagen schon ordentlich duster im Sucher.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nick24 (13. März 2011)

Auch meinen Dank.

Erst meintest Du ... .

Ich warte mal was Chmee meint.

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. März 2011)

Hier siehst du einen Artikel, den ich geschrieben habe, mit ein paar Bildern die das Sucherbild bei bestimmten Blenden simulieren. Kannst du locker auch selbst ausprobieren mit der Abblendtaste.
Mal mit Blende 4.5 und 5.6 (und Abblendtaste) durchschauen und dann nochmal mit Blende 9 und 11
(und Abblendtaste) durchschauen. Der Unterschied dürfte deutlich werden.
http://www.tutorials.de/content/672-schaerfentiefe-und-abblendtaste.html

Ein 2x Extender klaut nunmal 2 Blenden, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Und wenn das Objektiv selbst schon nicht besonders lichtstark ist, dann tun 2 Blenden schon weh.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (13. März 2011)

Martin hat völlig recht, ein Konverter 2x verringert die Lichtstärke um 2 Blenden - in der Regel hört der AF der Canon-Kameras bei ~f/8 auf zu arbeiten. Es ist nicht nur schrecklich dunkel, der Autofokus quittiert seinen Dienst. Zudem ist ein Telekonverter natürlich auch mit Qualitätsverlust verbunden.

Die Kombination 70-200 f/2.8 + Telekonverter 2x
ergibt ein Telezoom 140-400 f/5.6
Im Cropäquivalent sogar ein 224-640.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nick24 (21. März 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?

Canon EOS 7D: 1279,89 €
Canon EF 100-400mm L IS USM: 1280,98 €
Canon Extender EF 2x III: ?€

Lohnt es sich für ein ehr sehr schlechten Hobbyfotografien, der fast immer mit Automatikgrammen fotografiert wirklich oder soll ich erst einmal mit der alten EOS D60 dazu lernen?

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. März 2011)

Nick24 hat gesagt.:


> Canon EF 100-400mm L IS USM: 1280,98 €
> Canon Extender EF 2x III: ?€


Dann hast du das gleiche Dilemma, wie Martin und chmee oben schon angedeutet haben. Dein Objektiv hätte eine Blende von 4,5-5,6 und was das in Verbindung mit einem Extender bewirkt, kannst du oben nochmal nachlesen.



Nick24 hat gesagt.:


> Lohnt es sich für ein ehr sehr schlechten Hobbyfotografien, der fast immer mit Automatikgrammen fotografiert wirklich oder soll ich erst einmal mit der alten EOS D60 dazu lernen?


Möchtest du mehr dazu lernen oder weiterhin nur schnappschießen? Bei letzterem muss es wahrlich keine 7D sein; da reicht ein weitaus günstigeres Modell (450D oder 1000D) und dafür noch ein ordentliches lichtstarkes Objektiv oben drauf, wenn das Geld locker sitzen sollte. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. März 2011)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, dass du momentan noch gar nicht so richtig eingehst auf das, was dir hier geschrieben wird.
Was hältst du davon, was hältst du hiervon. Irgendwie kommt da keine richtige "Unterhaltung" bei raus und ich erkenne an deinen Antworten auch noch keinerlei eintretenden Erkenntnisgewinn.

Falls es also so sein sollte, wie es auf mich wirkt, dann spare dir das Geld für diese Technik und fahr lieber schön in Urlaub oder machs dir zuhause schöner von dem Geld. Ist in dem Fall wirklich besser angelegt. Die Technik alleine macht keinerlei Bilder. Eine gute Kamera macht keine guten Bilder, ein gutes Objektiv macht keine guten Bilder. Die guten Bilder macht immernoch der Fotograf, der sich mit dem Motiv beschäftigt, der sich Zeit nimmt ... und der vielleicht zur Unterstützung dann gutes Material einsetzt.

Wie gesagt, ist nur so mein Eindruck. Wenn der täuscht, dann freue ich mich auf die angeregte Diskussion.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (22. März 2011)

Nun, die Kombination 100-400 + Extender macht einfach keinen Sinn, aus einfachen Gründen:

(1) Die daraus resultierende Anfangsblende lässt nur noch Bilder im hellichten Sonnenschein zu. Schon zwischen Bäumen, im Dickicht, wo man freilebende Tiere in der Regel antrifft, wirst Du den ISO aufreissen müssen, verlierst damit Qualität (das Rauschen nimmt zu, der Dynamikumfang nimmt ab und auch die Farbigkeit)
(2) Wie ich schon schrieb, hört der Canon-Autofokus bei Anfangsblende ~f/8 auf zu arbeiten - somit bist Du aufs manuelle Fokussieren angewiesen. Eine weitere Fehlerquelle..

Wie es scheint, interessiert Dich die hohe Brennweite, also extremes Ranholen. Es ist nunmal, wie es ist. Entweder in den sauren Apfel beissen und eine hochwertige Telelinse kaufen, zB ein 600er f/4 für gescheite 8.000Eur, sich damit abfinden, dass extreme Bedingungen extremes Geld kosten oder noch einmal unsere Infos lesen. Das 100-400 an sich ist eine sehr passable Linse, die -ohne Extender- sehr gute Fotos macht und dabei (in Bezug auf das Preisleistungsverhältnis) ziemlich preiswert daherkommt. Den Versuch mit dem Extender kannst Du natürlich starten, danach kannst Du uns ja erzählen, wie gut es läuft. Wenn das Geld aber nicht so locker sitzt, rate ich von der Kombination ab.

Thema Body: Die 7D ist ein sehr feines Stück Technik. In erfahrenen Händen - und bestückt mit hochwertigen Objektiven ist sie eine fantastische Basis. Für den Sport- und Tierfotografen ist sie aufgrund ihres Crops, also des Bildwinkelbeschnitts, den Kleinbildsensoren vorzuziehen. Dennoch: Sie rauscht genauso wie jede andere Kamera, da ist kein Zauber oder Wuhei drin. Der Sensor ist aufgrund der vielen Pixel auf kleinstem Raum dazu verdammt, mit guten Objektiven bestückt zu werden, sonst wird man nicht glücklich. Das ist mein Eindruck..

mfg chmee


----------



## Nick24 (23. März 2011)

Das Body der EOS 7D habe ich heute gekauft.
Die Tage mehr.

Grüße
Nick24


----------



## Nick24 (14. April 2011)

Hat halt etwas gedauert- leider.

Mal ein Link von heute
http://www.fotowelt.chip.de/k/die-neuesten-bilder/brennessel/805152/

Über schlechte Bewertungen mit mit ... würde ich mich mehr freuen, als eine gute Bewertung.

Grüße
Nick24


----------

